# Chapter no. 28 & 29 of MERM- Combustion cycles and combustion turbine cycles



## ndg1978 (Mar 4, 2015)

Hi,

I am taking HVAC depth and was wondering if there are any problems related to these two chapters in the exam because it is not in the exam specifications. The exam specifications mention thermodynamic cycles and refrigeration cycles.

Do these combustion cycles fall under thermodynamic cycles?


----------



## IlliniWood (Mar 4, 2015)

Combustion is specifically called out for the morning section, so I would definitely be prepared to answer questions regarding these two chapters. We even spent an entire three hour review in my on-line class for combustion.

Also, just because something isn't supposed to be on your afternoon session, doesn't mean that it won't be. I saw problems that would be classified as T&amp;FS and HVAC in the afternoon of my MS&amp;M exam.


----------



## ndg1978 (Mar 4, 2015)

I always thought that the combustion listed in the specifications is the chapter no. 21- Fuels and Combustion; not the combustion cycles. Maybe I am wrong.


----------



## IlliniWood (Mar 5, 2015)

The specifications given by the NCEES are in no way related to the MERM. If it says combustion, I wouldn't try to guess which Lindeburg chapter to which they are referring.


----------



## P-E (Mar 8, 2015)

Looks like thermo cycles are in the am hvac spec. The exam changes from session to session and I believe multiple versions are given each time. Even if someone were to answer this (be careful), it may be of little use.


----------

